# Mühle



## Cayne321 (2. Mai 2009)

Hey liebe Buffed Fans

 Folgendes Problem:

 Unsere grp: Ritter (23), Mage (23), Priest (23) und Schurke (19)

 hängen in Mühle fest alles läuft super bis wir zum Boss kommen... (Ein Troll Mit Vodo Maske)

 Ab 80% fängt er an irgendwelchen Aoe damage zu casten den unser Priest nichtmehr weg heilen kann was soll man tun?


 Danke für euer antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Mai 2009)

Überlegung: Aus dem AoE Bereich rennen und warten, bis er aufhört den Spaß zu casten?


----------



## Vigilantus (4. Mai 2009)

Einfach und kurz: noch min. 1-2 Healer mit rein nehmen oder später wiederkommen.

Der aoe macht 3x50% der maximalen HP Schaden, also hat man ohne gute/hohe Healer dort keine Chance, und leider ist die Reichweite auch größer als die eines Priests.

Vigilantus


----------



## SirDarkness (14. Juli 2009)

Einfach nen lvl 50 Magier mitnehmen, der macht das schon^^

Soweit ich gehört hab macht Hodu (Der Boss) mit seinem AoE 1500 Schaden, also wäre es gut wenn ihr jemand mitnehmt der mehr hat.


----------



## Monsterburn (23. Juli 2009)

Hi!!

Ihr hab doch bestimmt fähigkeiten den cast vom Boss zu unterbrechen wie z.b der Magier mit 
der Fähigkeit "STillE"
Denn nach einer erfolgreichen Unterbrechung sollte der Boss keine Probleme mehr dastellen.

MFG Monsterburn


----------



## Gefreiter (28. Juli 2009)

der ritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat auch einen skill dafür.

Ich weiß leider im Moment nicht wie dieser heißt da ich schon lange nur noch Priester spiele


----------



## Markinho (30. Juli 2009)

...ihr braucht einfach einen 50er Tank oder ü40er Priest dabei! -> und alles wird gut!


----------



## duffdamn (25. August 2009)

ich glaube dass dieser aoe ein sofortcast ist, also bringen euch fähigkeiten wie ''stille'' oder ''kehlenschlag'' herzlicvh wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am einfachsten isses entweder einen highlvl mitzunehmen oder jemanden, der ordentlich dmg fährt ( und am besten noch nen heiler) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Dereric (28. August 2009)

Ich hab die Mühle jetzt ein paar mal solo gefarmed und kann sagen, der AoE ist ein instant, also nix mit unterbrechen.
Und nen 50er Tank würd ich da auch net empfehlen, da sich der dmg des AoE an den Werten des Tanks orientiert. Also je kräftiger der Tank um so heftiger der AoE. Ich bekomm immo 3745 dmg von Hodu, früher warens mal um die 2000. Übrigens hat Gomio im ersten Raum auch so nen Schicken AoE mit ähnlicher wirkung.


----------



## Chrisyeti (14. September 2009)

Dereric schrieb:


> Ich hab die Mühle jetzt ein paar mal solo gefarmed und kann sagen, der AoE ist ein instant, also nix mit unterbrechen.
> Und nen 50er Tank würd ich da auch net empfehlen, da sich der dmg des AoE an den Werten des Tanks orientiert. Also je kräftiger der Tank um so heftiger der AoE. Ich bekomm immo 3745 dmg von Hodu, früher warens mal um die 2000. Übrigens hat Gomio im ersten Raum auch so nen Schicken AoE mit ähnlicher wirkung.



So viel Schaden macht der gar nicht man muss nur schnell genug Schaden machen oder Ansturm, Schock oder Schild der Sühne (ich glaub das wird dann unterbrochen). Andere Option ist, nehm einen Magier mit der Brandschutz kann dann hat sich die Sache geklärt.


----------



## Dereric (14. September 2009)

Also ich hab mit knapp 6600 HP wirklich 3745 dmg bekommen. Und als ich früher mal mit nem Priester aus der Gilde drin war haben wir beide um die 2000 bekommen, leider zu viel für den Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und das mit dem unterbrechen hab ich versucht, sowohl mit Ansturm als auch mit Kehlenschlag, hat aber nie funktioniert. Ich hab aber auch noch nie ne Castleiste gesehen, darum denk ich mal das der AoE instant ist. Praktischerweise zündet er den erst nach einer gewissen Kampfdauer, wenn man Hodu also schnell genug legt passiert nichts. Seit ich ihn aber so schnell legen kann um den AoE zu umgehen spawnt Knochenbrecher net mehr.


----------



## Chrisyeti (14. September 2009)

Dereric schrieb:


> Seit ich ihn aber so schnell legen kann um den AoE zu umgehen spawnt Knochenbrecher net mehr.



Knochenbrecher spawnt noch bei mir. Ich weiß ja nicht ob du es weißt^^ , aber pass auf ,dass
 The Spirit of dead hero am ende nicht stirb dann kommt der manchmal.


----------



## Dereric (14. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ja der Fallen Hero überlebt jedes mal, da Hodu ja auf mich losgeht und nicht mehr dazu kommt seinen AoE abzueuern. Der Fallen Hero hinterlässt mir zwar auch noch ne Truhe und ein paar warme Worte, aber Knochenbrecher kommt trotzdem net. Kann es sein das er auch erst nach einer gewissen Kampfdauer spawnt?


----------



## Lyrisia (29. Januar 2010)

also hallo erstmal

eigentlich ist die ini wenn man weiß wie der boss tickt relativ einfach (solo als lvl 35/25 priester/kundi)

einfach wellenpanzer anschmeissen dann reißende flut und kette des lichts casten

nun folgen die dots knochenkälte und vampirpfeil

und schlußendlich nur noch reißende flut casten, nur unterbrchen um die dots zu erneuern

wenn dann die nachricht kommt: "ist das alles was ihr könnt" aktiviert gesegnete aura und castet wärendessen nochmal kette des lichts

bevor er zum nächsten aoe kommt portet er sich weg 

worausetzung dafür ist natürlich vernüftiges equipment und das die skills möglichst hoch sind

lyrisia auf cogadh


----------



## Capparezza (4. Februar 2010)

endlich mal jemand der nicht nur den tipp "nimm dir doch einen highlvl mit" hat... danke für den beitrag lyrisia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tHeOnE1994 (14. Mai 2010)

also ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt ich mach den mit meinem magier druiden 33/30 solo und ich hab nur 1400hp


----------



## .Take. (15. Mai 2010)

uraltes Thema rauskramen ftw?

naja egal, er hat 2 AoE's, beide machen Schaden nach Prozent... Beim 1. schlagt er mit der Faust zu und macht 75% schaden, beim 2. macht er Feuerbälle, die machen 3x 50% schaden und beide haben eine unsichtbare Casttime! 
jetzt gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten:


killn befor er die AoE's casten kann
Unterbrechen (durch skills die die casstime abbrechen z.b. stille oder entladung)
wegrennen
Danach sollte man schauen, das er sie kein 2. mal castet und hittet ihn runter bis auf 50%, dann teled er sich weg in einen anderen Raum... (wenn man viel dmg macht bekommt man ihn auch tiefer, mein Rekord war 5% dank eines crites, er teled aber auch nicht immer sofort, wenn man zu schnell haut schafft er es nicht rechtzeitig, er sollte nur nicht vor dem telen sterben)
Einfach dann den Ritter suchen, ansprechen und fertigkilln... (und falls knochenbrecher kommt trotzdem hodu zuerst, damit er keinen AoE mehr schafft...) ggf. stunned man dann beide und mach AoE's, kommt immer auf die Klasse und den Energiepool an...

So ist es auch mit 25-30 locker solo zu schaffen (bei mir mit einem Kundi Bewahrer und Mage Priest)

Achja, und was die dropps angeht, da gibt ein run schon ordentlich gewinn (die Kronen, die Teile und der rest geben pro run schon 20k+ und mit einem Runenkristall sogar 250k+), besonderst wenn man so einen Run in 5mins macht, besonderst für highere chars die noch nicht in inis können interresant um mal ein Geld für eine Grundpimpung zusammen zu bekommen

mfg, Take


----------



## Syndry (16. Mai 2010)

Schön das es noch Spieler gibt die nicht alles mit Highlvlern machen wollen und sich selbst an eine Ini ran drauhen.

Wir haben das damals so gemacht das wenn er kurz für dem AoE casten steht in an Lichkette festzu nageln und weg zu rennen, bis auf einer der muß aber einen Skill haben der ihn für5 sek unverwundbar macht, der macht weiter dmg bis der AoE kommt und dann wieder alle drauf.


----------



## Esperli (16. Mai 2010)

Gut zu wissen:
Wenn ihr Hodu gleich beim ersten Zusammentreffen tötet, könnt ihr die Ini gleich neu starten. Er muss sich wegteleportieren, also lasst ihm möglichst noch so 10-20%, sonst gibt es keine Beute.


----------



## Syndry (16. Mai 2010)

Schafft man es überhaubt ihn beim erstmal zu killen?

War das nicht so das der sich so zwischen 40 - 50% unverwundbar macht.

Oder ist das ein andere gewessen?


----------



## .Take. (18. Mai 2010)

Nein, er wird nicht unverwundbar, ich kann dies aus eigener erfahrung sagen...


----------



## KaylX (27. Mai 2010)

glaubt ihr ein 46 kundi / 36 Mage kann die instanz solo??

wenn es euch interssiert hab ich unbuffed (nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 2,5k leben.










gruß KaylX


----------



## levid (8. Juni 2010)

Syndry schrieb:


> Schafft man es überhaubt ihn beim erstmal zu killen?
> 
> War das nicht so das der sich so zwischen 40 - 50% unverwundbar macht.
> 
> Oder ist das ein andere gewessen?




des war bei verrückter Kiosade im Arslan-Tal


----------

